# We did it!!!!



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

ray2: This weekend, Pumpin, did great...The first 2 shows (she was badly frightened by a crate agressive dog as she walked by) she placed third out of three bitches.

Now for the good news....The next four shows she took first place out of the two same bitches. She lost all four shows against the male, but she won best female all four shows.

If I understand everything correctly, she has her 3 competention wins (plus) and her 100+ points....so, she is an UKC Champion!!!!!ray:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! It sounds like you had fun. There are a bunch of UKC shows coming up in October (over 10 of them within an hour and a half of me!). I am thinking of doing them. I'm a little nervous about it for a number of reasons. I am glad you had a successful time!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Shows are a great experience, eh? Good to see that yr getting out there . . and being rewarded for yr efforts!

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Way to go!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Keep up the great work and experience! Now on to getting the Grand Champion.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Thats the plan. I am so excited, this is my first champion. I am so proud because I also bred her.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

outwest said:


> There are a bunch of UKC shows coming up in October (over 10 of them within an hour and a half of me!). I am thinking of doing them. I'm a little nervous about it for a number of reasons.


Lucky you....I want to try a few UKC shows too but in my neck of the woods there are only 2 shows in the next two months and they are 2 hours away.
I know what you mean about the nervousness.....but yikes you gotta try new things in life.

Congratulations to Pumkin on her Championship....sounds like you had a great time too!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I did have a great time. This wonderful lady even came up and helped me groom my girl. UKC people are great that way. They will even take your dog in the ring if you bring several dogs to show.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I am looking forward to trying UKC with my puppy in October. It sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am having a great time.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Congratulations!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Pumkin! Sound like you had a great weekend!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

@ truelovepoodles - Go, you'll enjoy it, really! 

@ Liafast - Don't be nervous, just enjoy being with your dog!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I do have some issues with nerves, but I eat peppermint so my girl doesn't get nervous. I am getting better. We do have fun and meet so many wonderful people. I am showing Pumpkin and my new boy Dante in Lexington at the end of this month.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I really enjoyed meeting you at the show and Pumpkin is a doll so is your new boy. I hope we get to see you at another show soon. We might bring our Standard with us this time not just our Mini.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Great job!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL re: nerves, it's Rescue Remedy for me and occasionally for the dogs.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

Poodlesrule 1 said:


> I really enjoyed meeting you at the show and Pumpkin is a doll so is your new boy. I hope we get to see you at another show soon. We might bring our Standard with us this time not just our Mini.


I enjoied meeting you and your daughter. I am planning on going to Lexington, are you going? I think your black mini is beautiful and so well groomed. I look forward to seeing you at up coming shows.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We enjoyed meeting you and Pumpkin at the show. She is a nice girl. I can't wait to see her again. Maybe next time we'll bring our standard along with our mini. It was kind of nice reading about you on the forum and then finally meeting someone from here. Hope to see you again. We might come to the Lexington show but I doubt the Richmond show - there is an AKC show that weekend that is really close to our house.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I always enjoy meeting new people and their dogs. I am excited about Lex and hope you can make it.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We were at Lexington last year on a Sunday, bring a fan for the dogs and a cooler for your lunch and snacks. They didn't have a food vendor there. It was okay in the morning but by noon started to heat up a wee bit, glad we had our fan. See you there!!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

*Bummer.....*



Liafast said:


> ray2: This weekend, Pumpin, did great...The first 2 shows (she was badly frightened by a crate agressive dog as she walked by) she placed third out of three bitches.
> 
> Now for the good news....The next four shows she took first place out of the two same bitches. She lost all four shows against the male, but she won best female all four shows.
> 
> If I understand everything correctly, she has her 3 competention wins (plus) and her 100+ points....so, she is an UKC Champion!!!!!ray:




I called UKC today and the male I thought I beat was a female so we are 1 comp win short of our championship......


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

YAY! Good luck with the last one. My spoo enters her first UKC show tomorrow. She is freshly groomed and I am trying to keep her clean until tomorrow- oy. Not an easy task. I am a little nervous, but your posting of how fun it is makes me feel less anxious. There are supposed to be lots of solid spoos there this weekend. I just hope she doesn't sit down in the ring! LOL


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

outwest said:


> YAY! Good luck with the last one. My spoo enters her first UKC show tomorrow. She is freshly groomed and I am trying to keep her clean until tomorrow- oy. Not an easy task. I am a little nervous, but your posting of how fun it is makes me feel less anxious. There are supposed to be lots of solid spoos there this weekend. I just hope she doesn't sit down in the ring! LOL


 I wish you luck tomorrow....if you're nervous, put a piece of peppermint in your mouth before you enter the ring because it will mask the nervousness on you breath and you won't make your spoo nervous. Have fun, its a great venue to show in. Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations to Liafast on your wins and having the guts to get out there! Nerves can be handled with preparation and time. As you go more, meet more people and understand what is going on it will only get easier. 
To all of you thinking about it -- Go For It!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

We are showing again this weekend. I have one of my poodles groomed and ready to go (except the final bath). The other spoo looks like a polar bear..........


----------

